# How much fiber for a sweater ??



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's the sweater I want to knit ....

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rimes-the-reason

I figured it would take 4 skeins of "Fishermans Wool " ( size small ) ..thats 1860 yards .....

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lion-Bran...gMethod=Recommendation:wm:RecentlyViewedItems

If I wanted to spin a 2-ply yarn, similar thickness , how much poundage of raw wool would I need ?? 

Is it ok to combine different wool in a project ?? Such as OOPS, I ran out of my 2-ply Merino , so I'll finish the sweater with a 2-ply of BFL .....

Would a 3-ply be better in this pattern, and how do ya know these things ?!?!

This is my goal this year .... to LEARN these little things , to knit a sweater with yarn I spun ..... I really bad at planning ahead , so I get frustrated and disappointed when the project doesnt work out .....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I just answered this in the MSP thread sort of but I see you have posted the sweater pattern. Let me look and get back to you maybe with more info.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

8 oz of the fishermans wool = 465 yds so about 2 lbs of wool or yarn if you are figuring about 4 skeins of the fisherman would do you.

You can combine wool breeds but it is always best to spin all the yarn for a project at one time rather than spin it as you go. Spin more than you think you will need. If you are worried about running out of a fleece of a specific breed I would blend them before knitting so you get all the yarn made the same, unless it is a design feature.

2# of fiber will yield 2# of yarn but may not give you the yardage you need.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

THANK YOU WIHH .... XACTLY what I was wondering !!! So, I'd guess I'd need more fiber to do a 3-ply .... this sweater has gorgeous dimention, so I think that would be best .....

.... I only have cards , so thats that there ....

...whats a good breed to use that doesnt have neps ...or does that depend on how it's "done up " ?????


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Good thread, thanks for starting it!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Miz Mary,

Have you knit any sweaters before? (Sorry, I cannot remember.)

That Rimes the Reason is certainly not a beginner pattern. :teehee:

I am looking at the Darrowby sweater.
It is made from handspun too and she talks about how much fiber you need for it in the pattern notes.
I think the basic premise of her notes would apply to most any larger spinning/knitting project.
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw12/KSPATTdarrowby.php

I really like shawl collars on sweaters. And this one has pockets too.
My fleece is white so I will be dyeing the yarn first. Whee!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I love that sweater . There is also a page or two for that pattern on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/darrowby
GAM makes some very valid and good points


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

The darrowby is nice too ! I have knit a few standart sweaters, even put a zipper in one !! 
I just love how the pattern POPS out in the Rimes sweater .... and if it's not a challenge, I tend to lose interest ! 

My goal for the year is to spin a knit a sweater ... I have all year to work on it !


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Miz Mary said:


> The darrowby is nice too ! I have knit a few standart sweaters, even put a zipper in one !!
> I just love how the pattern POPS out in the Rimes sweater .... and if it's not a challenge, I tend to lose interest !
> 
> My goal for the year is to spin a knit a sweater ... I have all year to work on it !


I have absolute faith that you can do it!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I usally figure 2 lbs of roving for spinning for a sweater,but always buy extra.


----------

